# California Approved List ???



## JustinIS... (Sep 12, 2012)

Can Someone help with this? I am trying to find out if Beretta is planning on putting the compact version of the PX4 Storm on the California approved list. I know it is CA compliant, but it also has to make that list to be able to buy it here. The full size version is the only one available in California right now. I can't get this thing out of my head right now, I guess I just have to have one. Thanks for the help


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Your best bet would be to contact Beretta.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

An approved list is just plain SAD.....


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

chessail77 said:


> An approved list is just plain SAD.....


based on the fact that california could mishandle heaven, anything that they would approve of, i think i would rather not have.


----------



## JustinIS... (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes, I know, California sucks!!! You have no idea unless you live here how silly this place really is.
But since my current homestead lies within these God forsaken boundaries, I must abide by their rules and laws for the benefit and outlook of all us gun and 2nd amendment advocates. I do plan on getting the heck out of this state soon though. 

I am still waiting to here back from Beretta. I was just wondering if anyone else might know already. Thanks


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

certguns.doj.ca.gov


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

This California approval thing still befuddles me. Shipwreck helped me understand a bit about what the difference is but does the compliant thing just mean you cant BUY a non-ca approved S&W Shield (for example) in California or does it mean you cannot OWN a non-ca approved Shield in california and if I were ever able to find and purchase a Shield here in Colorado to be my CCW and then through whatever mistake in judgement move to California, would I then have to somehow no longer own that Colorado legal Shield?

I know, the phrase "nothing is illegal till you get caught" is not really true. The law is the law, just trying to understand it.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Younguy said:


> This California approval thing still befuddles me. Shipwreck helped me understand a bit about what the difference is but does the compliant thing just mean you cant BUY a non-ca approved S&W Shield (for example) in California or does it mean you cannot OWN a non-ca approved Shield in california and if I were ever able to find and purchase a Shield here in Colorado to be my CCW and then through whatever mistake in judgement move to California, would I then have to somehow no longer own that Colorado legal Shield?
> 
> I know, the phrase "nothing is illegal till you get caught" is not really true. The law is the law, just trying to understand it.


There are ways to legally obtain guns that are not on the list. Guns sold via private party in accordance to the law may not be on the list.

It's all as clear as mud right? Calguns typically has the best info on CA related matters.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

I understand you problem here and many of us are aware of just how silly it is. And that is why we do not live there or have already escaped/left just as you are planning to do. Unfortunately as long as you are there waiting and hoping it gets put on the list may be your only thing you can do.


----------

